# Hi guys, how are you? New ENFJ!



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi guys my name is Matt










-Im an ENFJ but i tested INFJ and have qualities of both. 
-Im 19 and live in michigan, 
-Im a server at bwws and currently a sophomore in college. 
-I dont really know what to do with my life, i usually take life day to day
-I love Music
-Third eye Blind, Sublime, RHCP, Eve 6, and The Beatles are my 5 fav
-I love Always sunny in phillidelphia, its the best show on tv.
-Also Arrested Development, Scrubs, 24, South Park, Weeds
-I love sports, football alot, and baseball too!
-I Love snowboarding
-I love the winter and all seasons
-I have never been in a relationship
-Im attracted to the wrong type of girl
-I love sweat pants
-Ive done cpr 3 times, one person made it
-After i saw death i learned to appriciate life, or at least try to much more.
-I hate being late
-I hate loud people and shitty tippers
-I love Bonfires, camping in general.
-I love fishing, but i always fall asleep.
-I love naps
-I love sleeping
-Sometimes up to 14 hours a day
-Im a mac.
-I like bud, alot =P
-Im extremely laid back, much of the time too laid back
-This leads to me being easily taken advantage off
-Another reason for no relations
-I want to see the world, and snowboard it
-I love movies, all different kinds
-I love life :laughing:

"There will be no regrets when the worms come"


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Matt and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Matt. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

*hisses* Bring out the catapults! Bring out the cannons! We're using this one for target practice.


----------



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

target practice you say? i must warn im fast :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I like a challenge. Run as fast as you want. You'll tire out eventually.:tongue:


----------



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

What happen when i get caught? :shocked:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I'll let it be a surprise.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to PC~


----------



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks:happy:

i dont like surprises:laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I guess you have a problem then.:tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks, it seems like pretty chill place, i think i might stay awhile.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :happy:


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

ill join target practice, the little punk stole my name :angry:

jk


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. 

I'm a PC. roud:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh cool, a fellow Michigani, welcome brah.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for joining up - look forward to seeing ya around.


----------



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Oh cool, a fellow Michigani, welcome brah.


Thanks, are you a youper or troll?




mrmatt said:


> ill join target practice, the little punk stole my name :angry:
> 
> jk



woops :blushed:... seems i did



Ben said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I'm a PC. roud:


natural enemies :tongue:

and thanks res and azrael


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

A Detroit Sloth.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

YOU'VE GOT MY HAIR DOO! *high fives*


----------

